# SAUCES & RUBS GALORE!



## tukson (Jul 31, 2010)

I just wanted to show you guys and gals a picture of the second place prize from..

Paul/Beer-B-Q

http://www.pkcdirect.com 

my granddaughter and I won second place in the JULY 4th contest for our Holiday Tarts and were very happy, but not expecting any prize, but Paul sent us a Large Box of sauces and rubs from his store in Kansas City... another example of the great folks here on this forum..  Thanks again to all...


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on your win, and it looks like you made out with the goodies too!. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on the 2nd placement. Now you have made a friend with paul (Beer-B-Que) he's a great guiy and the sauces and rubs that he gets you are really good. I have done an exchage with him awhile back. It all good stuff.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope that you enjoy all of them.  I tried to make a selection of some of my favorites and also on the spicy side as you mentioned liking a spicy taste...


----------



## meateater (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice score! That's alot of goodies there.


----------



## tukson (Aug 1, 2010)

Paul, I'm sure I will, in fact we are already enjoyng them, not to mention the fun we are having thinking up stuff and fixing it...

One of the rubs .. the Chipolte .. is one of my personal favorite flavors on smoked meat and I will be trying it on a lot of things this fall... another is the wing sauce with blue cheese in it.. I've not tried anything like that before and love blue cheese dressings.. so it will be tried soon....


----------

